# Das Reimspiel



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielanleitung:

Die reimst eine Zeile zu dem oberen Post dazu und dann textest du selber was zusammen^^Etwa in dem Sinne.

Ich schreibe: Ich spiele gerne WoW
Der nächste antwortet darauf: Ich brach mein Bein ojeoje

Dann erfindest du eine neue Zeile, worauf der nächste dann antworten muss und wieder ne neue Zeile schreiben muss, usw.

Ich hoffe ihr seid kreativ^^ihr könnt jede Art von Dichten und Reimen gebrauchen, solange sie in 2 zeile passen, also in die des Vorposters und in deines.
Ps: Ihr müsst es in Farbe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fange an

Ich komme zuhause an und schalte den Fernseher ein,


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

da kam nur Mist, dass ist nicht fein.


Spass muss sein,


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

mit ganz viel Wein

Wenn man sich schlafen legt,


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

muss man aufpassen das es einen nicht von der couch fegt

10 Orkse sennen wir gewesen


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Die wir die Nacht über sassen am Tresen

Bestellten viel Bier und Trank


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Tranken viel bis es erbärmlich stank

Der Gnom zieht an des Tauren Schwanz


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Der Gnom zieht an des Tauren Schwanz

Doch er fand es garnicht nett und hate dich klein so ganz


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Der Gnom zieht an des Tauren Schwanz
> 
> Doch er fand es garnicht nett und hate dich klein so ganz


1. falsch gespielt

2. ich kapier deinen Teil nicht


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

... dann mach ich nen neuen Text

Brot kann schimmeln, was kannst du?


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Sprach das Brötchen zu der Kuh.

_Doch da wurde Ihm plötzlich kalt..._


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

_Doch da wurde Ihm plötzlich kalt..._

_ er stand schließlich nackt im Wald._

er ging auf eine kleine Hütte zu,


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

_er ging auf eine kleine Hütte zu,_

um Ihn wurd es Nacht im nu,

und als schon der Mond am Himmel schien


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Schlief er ein und träumt von Skien

Als er aufwacht sieht er ein,

(Denkt daran, alles in Farbe^^)


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Als er aufwacht sieht er ein,

"Wie konnt' ich nur so dämlich sein?

Ohne Kleider, ohne Schuh... (Damit es von der Form her jetzt passt, sollte es sich nicht reimen)


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

... macht der Laden ganz schnell zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Telefon klingelt und ich bin im Keller..


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Das Telefon klingelt und ich bin im Keller..

draußen wirds schon wieder heller.


Ich bin so müd' was mach ich nur,


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

das ist mir egal wie Schnur.

Ich hau mich jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Zonalar (28. Februar 2009)

Denn schlafen is ganz nett

Der Druide wird zum Baum


----------



## Infecto (28. Februar 2009)

Und trinkt ein Bier mit Schaum 

Ich muss jetzt leider weg...


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

denn meine mutter schlägt mich mit speck,

sie holt ihn vom dachboden,

und knetet papas


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

... sonst mach ich soviel Dreck.

Spiel ich zuviel WoW...


----------



## dragon1 (28. Februar 2009)

tut mir dann der kopf so weh


Wenn die Tumuhr 13 schlaegt...


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

...dich jemand frägt   (<= kein so ganz korrektes Wort, aber was reimt sich schon auf "schlägt"?)

ob du es übertrieben hast,


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

......merkst du wenn du ein kater hast.

*Wenn man zum Klo geht......*


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> *Wenn man zum Klo geht......*



* und unten rum ein laues Lüftlein weht*

beklagt sich die Frau - oh weh,


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

geht der Aerger los - oje


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

nochmals: Immer in Farbe und immer eine nächste Zeile anfangen! Die 2e Zeile, die ihr postet muss auch keinen Zusammenhang habn miut der ersten, aber denkt euch was nettes aus. Ich glaube bei den 25 Antworten is 3 mal Bett und Bier vorgekommen ^.^

Da der vorherige Poste es versäumt hat, ne Zeile anzufangen, muss ich mal wieder...

Der Mond scheint hell, seine Dolche blitzen


/be creativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. März 2009)

er enttarnt sich schnell und lässt Feindblut spritzen.

Deathwing war einst Aspekt der Erde


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

Ob ich ihn bald Verkloppen werde?


Der Chaos bricht los...


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Er isst gern Klos!


"Was ist den los?" fragt sich die Maus,


----------



## Tiferio (26. März 2009)

die Katze muss jetz raus.

Ich aß heut ganz viel Speck


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. März 2009)

und haue meine nachbarn weg^^

du trinkst gern bier


----------



## chopi (26. März 2009)

Doch ich trink lieber Urin - Vom Stier.

Wer zu tief in Brunnen fällt,


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

dem fehlt öfters mal das Geld.

Des Nachts da Träum ich von einem Schloß,


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Manchmal auch von nem Wurfgeschoß

Das ergibt jetzt irgendwie keinen Sinn


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

darum hau ich dir eine aufs Kinn.


In ein paar Stunden beginnt das Wochenende,


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Ich klatsch begeistert in die Hände

Doch plötzlich habe ich erkannt


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

Ich hab ja garkeine Hand.

Jeden Tag ein Liter Cola


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab ja garkeine Hand.
> 
> Jeden Tag ein Liter Cola




war das Lieblingsgetränk unserer Lola

Deshalb ging sie neulich fort


----------



## Alion (27. März 2009)

in den nächsten Kinderhort

Ihr Sohn den musste sie holen


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

damit er heimschleppt dann Bohnen.

Morgen ist dann Uschi dran


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Na was die wohl alles kann?

Die Mutter, die steht voll im Stress


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

Mist,der Thread war ja schon auf Seite 3...ignoriert diesen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

während Töchterchen kauft ein bei "Dress 4 less".

Dann fängt das Baby auch noch an zu schreien


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

denn es wird verfolgt von Haien.

Alle Menschen haben Ängste


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

und manche dazu noch edle Hengste

Doch Uschi gehörte nicht dazu


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

sie hat am Balkon stehen ein Gnu!

Warum immer so normal?


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Denn schliesslich geht es auch anal-Ysierend banal.

Des Bauern Brot, des Fischers Thun,



Ps: Danke für die rege Teilnahme! Ihr seid Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Und trotzdem fress ich noch lieber Huhn!

Morgen gibts Geburtstagstorte


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Schokolade ist die Sorte.

Selbst wenn du reich und mächtig bist,


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

und vielleicht ein bisschen besser isst,

riechts am klo bei dir nicht besser


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

als beim nächsten Pommesfresser

drum merk dir eines hier:


----------



## Nesata (28. März 2009)

erwarte keinen ehrenspalier
wenn du kommst angeritten


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

werd ich dich um gar nichts bitten.

Fische schwimmen kreuz und quer


----------



## chopi (28. März 2009)

vermeiden das Treffen mit dem Trollspeer.

Korn ist eine töffige band,


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

dein rechner, der wird grad gescannt

ich kauf mir heut ne neue uhr


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Aber damit brichst du den Schwur,^^

Der deine Schwester mit der gemacht hat,


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

trotzdem nehm ich vorm mund kein blatt,

du schaust gern filme,


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

meistens mit der Hilde

Die hat nichts besseres zu tun


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

zum beispiel isst sie ein huhn,

du hast einen an der murmel


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

sagte Benjamin zu Urmel

Urmel war das jedoch egal


----------



## Nesata (28. März 2009)

nutzt sie die kraft doch zentrifugal
sich beim drehen die plauze zersetzt


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

und beim tanzen auch noch fetzt.

Die Abstellkammer ist vollgestopft,


----------



## Nesata (28. März 2009)

mit eimern und aus denen tropft
eine fluessigkeit gar ranzig und gelb


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Wer hat bloß den falschen Wein bestellt?

Plötzlich hört man ein lautes Grollen


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

einen lauten schrei, einen vorwurfsvollen
den die schankmaid von sich gab


----------



## Preachergirl (29. März 2009)

bis sie viel um und wurd getragen zu Grab.

Wer hat sie von hinten erschlagen?


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen

Der Butler wars, das ist doch klar


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

Der macht das so wie jedes Jahr.

Galileo und die Bild


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

schreiben los ganz bunt und wild
noch ehe man sie zu grabe trug


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Denn davon bekommen die nie genug.
Deshalb merke dir, mein Kind:


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

von wo er weht der gegenwind
und wer sie schreibt die propaganda


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Das ist nicht immer ein netter Panda
Manchmal passieren Dinge hier


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

sowas macht noch nicht einmal Annete Frier.

Homer,Marge und die Kinder


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

...essen gern gebratene Rinder,

*trinken Cola dann dazu...*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

und alle rufen: buuuh!

heute ist schon wieder sonntag


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Das ist, was ich mag

Und alle rufen laut im Chor


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

da platzt dir fast das rechte ohr,

morgen ist wieder lernen angesagt,


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

spricht der schueler und beklagt
doch welches wohl und welche wonne


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Denn dort unter den Fichten
steht der Osterhase Schmiere


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

denn er kennt 100 sorten biere

ich schau mir grad die werbung an


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

und mach mir einen vierjahresplan
zum kaufen gibt es viele dinge


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Darunter gold'ne Ohrringe
Doch die Kasse, die ist knapp


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

denn mit den kursen gings bergab
nicht nur das "chinagold", nein auch die boerse


----------



## Preachergirl (29. März 2009)

Macht eine Zwiebel aus meiner Geldbörse

Manchmal kauf ich dann trotzdem ein


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

aus dem Laden hab ich auch mein Bein.

In 3 Jahren sind wir tot


----------



## Nesata (29. März 2009)

aber auch dafuer gibt es ein produktangebot
in einem sarg oder in einer urne


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. April 2009)

werd ich liegen wenn ich nicht mehr turne
doch noch könn wir uns dreckig geben


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

Denn dann haben wir mehr vom Leben
Leider wissen es nicht alle


----------



## chopi (3. April 2009)

vorallem nicht die Leute in der Halle

Coca-cola und 2 Hunde


----------



## Preachergirl (3. April 2009)

betreten jetzt auch noch unsere Runde.


Bellend und jaulend machen sie auf sich aufmerksam


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

und miauen - das ist seltsam

Ich betrachte sie genauer


----------



## Preachergirl (4. April 2009)

und werd einfach nicht schlauer

ohren, nase, fell und form


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (4. April 2009)

Sind bei den Viechern ganz enorm.
Doch da kommt ein Hunter und schießt sie tot


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

Das Blut färbt das Forum rot
Doch da kommt der Tierschutzverein


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Und schreit: "Lasst das töten hier doch sein!"

Pflicht ist es, mit Farbe zu schreiben.






(schreibt mit Farbe! Das ist die Thread-Regel)


----------



## Hinack (4. April 2009)

Sonst dürft ihr hier nicht bleiben!


Was tun wir nun zu später Stund?


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

Wir tippen uns die Finger wund!

Oder hat jemand einen anderen Plan?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

ist doch alles kinderkram!

ich schau mir grade boxen an,


----------



## Captain Kitsu (5. April 2009)

damit ich schön Krach machen kann
Das wird auch meine Nachbarn freuen


----------



## Yukiii (5. April 2009)

und werden mich aus dem haus scheuen

habe aber keine probleme mit


----------



## Ayi (7. April 2009)

Denn Nachbarn ärgern, das hält fit. 
Vielleicht wird daraus ja mal ein Sport


----------



## Preachergirl (8. April 2009)

zumindest in einem Ort.

Meiner geht mir schon mal auf den Keks


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Wenn er ständig Kuchen beckt xD(Passtzwar net aber egal^^ was reimt sich schon auf keks?)

[color="100055"]Denn dann klingelt er und bietet einen an


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

und bleibt hart am thema dran

schokolade ist lecker,


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

mit der ich als pudding immer klecker

bin aber zu faul meine sachen zu waschen


----------



## Preachergirl (15. April 2009)

also bleib ich lieber beim naschen.

Waschen kanns die Mama dann,


----------



## Ayi (16. April 2009)

Aber wehe, ich lass den Vater ran
Der hat von Wäsche keinen Schimmer


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

verwaschen ists dann wirklich immer.

Aus weiß wird babyrosa,


----------



## Alion (16. April 2009)

aber nicht meine Hosa ([hose] es gibt keinen Rein auf Babyrosa)
Die werfe ich jetzt in den Bach


----------



## Ayi (19. April 2009)

wie ich es halt gerne mach
Dort wird die Hose richtig nass


----------



## Huntermoon (23. April 2009)

Man, is das´n Spass

Jetzt hab ich soviel Zeit


----------



## Yukiii (24. April 2009)

In meiner schönen Heiterkeit

Doch die is ziemlich schnell vorbei


----------



## Ayi (25. April 2009)

Denn plötzlich hör ich einen Schrei
Woher kam der nur?


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

Ich wars nich, darauf gebich nen Schwur

Der Lärm kann von dort drüben her!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

du schwitzt ja wieder wie ein bär!
ich hab heut noch kein bier genossen...


----------



## Yukiii (26. April 2009)

den die bar hat schon wieder geschlossen

da war mal wieder ein brannt


----------



## spectrumizer (26. April 2009)

und alle sind sie rausgerannt

um dann voller Trotz gar festzustellen


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

Der Hund war schon wieder am bellen.

Da nahm er sein Schrotgewehr


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

und schoss dann kreuz und quer

Doch den Hund traf er nie


----------



## phinix (27. April 2009)

und dann schoss er sich ins knie

Und Schriee


----------



## Newbiesucker (27. April 2009)

wenn ich jetzt nich sterbe dann nie


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

Und hoffte, dass Gott im verzieh.

Doch jener sah gar nicht hin,


----------



## mariecurie (27. April 2009)

das fand er dann schon etwas schlimm.

Er hatte wohl was besseres zu tun


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Als sein Mitleid kundzutun.

Was macht der Mann auf dem Wolkenkratzer?


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

Das riecht nach einem grossen Patzer.

Er wird fallen, das seh ich schon


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

und da kommt der grosse hohn
das was ist sein lohn


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

er bekommt 2 semmeln mit mohn!


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

vom bäckers sohn

aus mohn kann man auch andere sachen machen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Mai 2009)

darüber kann man nur lachen!
Semmeln sind das beste...


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Für die eigene weisse Weste.

Doch mit Opium lässt sich mehr verdienen,


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

(Lest die Regeln durch! der Beitrag muss farbig sein!)


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

...als mit polnischen Gardinen

Wer jedoch Marktführer werden will...


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

der kauft sich einen Grill.


Er hat wie immer einen Extrawunsch


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

...zum Beispiel zum Osterbruch einen Weihnachtspunsch.

Oh mein Gott, Peter war beim Frisör...


----------



## Das Affenmensch (5. Mai 2009)

..und die Frisur war misslungen,ich schwör!

Das Essen hat ihm nicht geschmeckt...


----------



## leorc (5. Mai 2009)

Der Hund hatte es abgeleckt.

Danach hob er noch das Bein,


----------



## OberstMustang (8. Mai 2009)

und traf ein schwein,

was gerade ass orangen


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

und machte ziemlich viele faxxen




die faxxen gingen vorbei


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

da kam Lorelei.

der nächste ist doof


----------



## leorc (9. Mai 2009)

er macht zuvielen Mädels den Hof,

aber er kann ihnen einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

und gerade stehen

nun lauft er zu Aldi


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

mit seiner hose von picaldi

dort gab es keine kippen


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

darum holte er ein paar Limetten

er hat kein Geld zum bezahlen


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

deshalb wird entschieden ihn zu verstrahlen,

mit Plutonium aus den USA


----------



## Yukiii (13. Mai 2009)

ne doch lieber aus CanadA (was reimt sich auf USA ^^?)

Doch dann kamen Bullen, ach du schreck!


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Jeder bewaffnet mit einer Tonne Speck!

Vorderausgang ist gesperrt, Hinterausgang gibts nicht,


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

Vorderausgang ist gesperrt, Hinterausgang gibts nicht

Hier ist die Tür aus Holz, da klopft der Specht


Heute Abend ist es dunkel.


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

und man sagt, da ist gut munkeln

Doch die Sirenen von überall her


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

klingen wie Möven am Meer.

Spass muss sein,


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

er lässt sie rein.

Die Bullen mit gezogenen Waffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

sehen aber nur einen pfaffen.

dieser schaut verwirrt drein


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

drum haun`s ihm einen rein


wen man unter wasser lebt


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

kriegt man nichts mehr festgeklebt


alles schwimmt einem gleich davon


----------



## Yukiii (23. Mai 2009)

Doch dann schau ich nach vorn

Was ist den das? was seh ich da?


----------



## DeadSand (24. Mai 2009)

Es ist Nemo mit seinem Papa

Da kamen die Haie ganz geschwint


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

und wurden blind

Langsam stürzen sie sich in den Bach


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

_ und singen "Ein junger Mönch im Kloster Heiserbach" _

Das Wasser ist zu kalt,


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

und du bist zu alt

Mineralwasser ist gut


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

und das sagt der herr knut

Warum um die wette rennen


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Man kann genau so gut rumflennen

Drogen sind doch so schlimm,


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

und machen keinen Sinn!

Bernd ist ein Brot


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

und er is nicht blau und auch nicht rot


auf einer lan mit einem freund


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

sah ich den Geist von Sigmund Freud

Er winkte uns zu und lächelte dabei,


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

in der hand hielt er ein dambedei


Er bot ihn uns an


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Madmagé schrieb:


> in der hand hielt er ein dambedei
> 
> 
> Er bot ihn uns an


doch ich sprach:"ich bin kein mann!"

Zwerge saufen die ganze Nacht


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

bis selbst der kleinste lacht 

Ich dachte noch "was ist das geil! "


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Doch leider blieb kein Fenster heil

Es trinkt der Mensch, des säuft das Pferd


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

In Bayern ist das umgekehrt
Wird der Knecht gehetzt von Doggen


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Hauts den Meister aus den "Soggen"        (omg^^)

Heute müd und morgen wach...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Denn morgen macht der Junge Krach
Fällt im Stall die Heizung aus


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

kommt die Milch gefroren raus.

Gefroren raus, was reimt sich da...


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Da reimt sich nix-das wüsst ich ja !

Der Tag, der hat so nett begonnen...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Jetzt seh ich die Welt verschwommen!

Hast du mal ein Bild von dir??


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Meinst eins,  so jetzt und hier ?

Ach nein, da bin ich viel zu schüchtern...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Scheiße, jetzt bin ich wieder nüchtern!!!!

Ich liebe essen, möglichst scharf


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Das einer in deinem Alter, das noch darf ?!

Ich geh jetzt erstmal ins Büro ...


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Und wer mich sucht... ich bin auf Klo

Wo wolltest Du heut sonst noch hin?


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Ich dacht, ich fahr mal nach Berlin!

Da soll es schliesslich super sein ...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Sagte mir dei Tante mein

Die Möhre fraß den Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, ich dacht es wär die Nase

Der Nachtzug durch die Gegend brettert...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

dass das Motorrad laut scheppert

Ich find auf meinem Globus so viel Länder ohne Brot


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

was tu ich nur in meiner Not?

Zum spenden fehlt mir ja das Geld


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

...so mähe ich für Brot mein Feld!

Der Sommer war jedoch so trocken...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

es haut den Bauern aus den Socken

Kinder ohne Mütter sind nicht selten


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Man sollt es ihnen in Gold vergelten 

Doch was tut der Gute da..


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Er spendet Kohle.Wunderbar!

Doch nicht alle wissens so


----------



## Winipek (11. Juli 2009)

Und werden im Leben nicht mehr froh!

Doch was soll nur dies Gejammer


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

von der Katze in der Kammer.

Wollte doch nur kosten,aber hat zu gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Lubbl (11. Juli 2009)

deswegen hab ich mir doch glatt die lippen geleckt.



und dabei mein hemd ruiniert.


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

hab ich erst nicht realisiert...

doch dieser Fleck, "gebaut" aus Speichel...


----------



## Winipek (13. Juli 2009)

klebt bis heute an der Eichel!

Doch nun Schluss mit dem geheule...


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

sonst hol' ich mir 'ne Beule!

So mache ich mich auf und davon...


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

ich geh und kauf mir ein neues Telefon!

Nokia, Motorola oder I-Phone, so schwer sich zu entscheiden...


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme das I-Phone, so bin ich zu beneiden! (Reimt sich, ist aber nicht so =) )

Es fällt mir jedoch schnell zu Boden...


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

ich möcht vor lauter Wut nen Wald abroden!

Doch fehlt mir dazu ne Axt oder Kettensäge...


----------



## TheEwanie (23. Juli 2009)

Das geht nicht -.- neu:

*Ich mag die Ritter...*


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Die sind nicht bitter

doch ich nicht mag die Bauer...


----------



## TheEwanie (25. Juli 2009)

Die liegen immer auf der Lauer

Ich mag Zam.(wer nich drauf kommt bitte PN an mich schicken)


----------



## TheEwanie (27. Juli 2009)

_und steht am Bahnhof_

Sie isst ein Brot.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Fällt um und ist tot.

Der Sensenmann kommt sie holen.


----------



## TheBattery (29. Juli 2009)

Doch nur um ihr zu drohen.

Nun steht sie wieder auf


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

und geht nach haus im dauerlauf

dort legt sie sich ins bett


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

und findet das sehr nett.

Bald schläft sie ein und träumt so schön


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

hat genug von dem Gedöhn

Hat an nen Ring von Silber

( bin gespannt, wer da was rausbekommt)


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

Aber leider ohne vergilber(gibts!)

Da schlägt die Uhr.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

bis zweie nur

Was zum Kukuk ist Vergilber? Wer kanns erklärn?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

will denn jeder hier, die Antwort verwehren?

Nun was beschäftigt euch, das frag ich mich.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ein krümelndes Brot esse ich

Meine Zähne sind blank wie mein Nein

(auf  meinen Pa, der ein Mandelhorn hatte)


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

und endlos soll es sein

meine Zeit verstreicht


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

der Frosch, der Laich

Unsre Flügel werden brennen


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

und wir werden erkennen

alles was wir einmal waren


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

steckt jetzt in Dosenwahren xD

mein Lieblinmgsstein ist Onyx


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

jedoch nicht dir von Obelix

der hat lieber Hinkelsteine


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ichmag die nichtm, die sind gemeine

Fletscht die Zähne, bald ist es soweit


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

fürchtet euch alle, seid bereit

denn alles wird zu Grunde gehen


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

und werden das ende kommen sehen

Ihr dämlichen Viehcher


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

kniet vor mir nieder

erkennt was euch verfolgt


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Nierder und Viehcher? Reimt sich das? Ich dachte eher an: Der Lohn ist euch sicher.

und werdet misstrauisch beäugt

Das Denken ist nicht eure Stärke


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Und auchnicht Euer Werke.

Da ist der Rauch!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Grillt den Gnom,das ist hier Brauch.

Gnom in Honig ist lecker.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Den Kauft man bei Schlecker.

Bin ich der Gnom?..


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

ich denke schon

Wetzt schon das Messer


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Da kommt der Erdresser(gnom)!

Gnom rennt weg.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ichihm das Messer in den Rücken steck

Mit ner Gabel sähs gut aus


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Ich zieh eh raus......

Der gnom dem Tuht nun alles Weh!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich hab ihn gleich, hehehe

Ich fahr schon meine Kralle aus


Da geht plötzlich mein Rechner aus


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Das schik ich sie raus...

Ich spür den Rausch


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Wie nen Wattebausch

Ich schleich herein als Katz'


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Ich schneid nur ne Fratz.

Hoch leben die Gnome!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

die ich niemals schone

Doch genug von dem gefasel


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Du gerasel!
Meine Zeit ist  gekommen.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich merk nur vweschwommen

dass du essbar bist


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

und dass du mich vermisst

so lang ists jetzt schon her


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich den Gnom nicht mehr

der schmeckt wie zähes Leder


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

oder wie ein Eber
was red ich eigentlich?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

das weiß ich leider nicht
Zam ist echt ein Gott


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

doch kommt er aufs Schafott (etnschuldige mri ist nix besseres eingefallen XD )

dort hält er eine Rede dann


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

ist sogar Anette drann

doch Bernd findet das fein.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

nur was soll das sein,

zusammen geht die Welt nicht weiter


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Auch nicht ganz heiter,
Einer muss heut drann glauben...


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich muss meinen Gnom-kopp abstauben

Awon wird jetzt ziemlic blass


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

dabei ht er eigentlich Spaß

doch wie sagt man so schön


----------



## Xerwin (4. August 2009)

geh nicht baden mit einen föhn

Im Bad brennt noch Licht


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Im Klo jedoch nicht

Drachen sind voll coole Viehcher


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

jedoch ist niemals sicher,

wen sie eigentlich mögen


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

und wer landet im Magen

sry, ir viel nix besseres ein^^

Illi ist ne coole Sau


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

und ist nicht wirklich schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soladra ist so dumm, .....


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

und du gleich stumm

auf dem Boden rollt dein Kopf


----------



## Wildebraut (22. August 2009)

den steck ich in nen heissen Topf ^^

dann hol ich für alle Besteck


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

nur nicht für die Leich' im Eck

Die gammelt fröhlich vor sich hin...

Lest euch den ganzen Klaberadatsch maldurch,da müsst ihr lachen!So ein Blödsinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Und das ist auch in meinem sinn

Doch nun schau plötz lich auf die Uhr


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Verdammt, wie konnt´ ich nur?

Nun ist der Bus schon weg...


----------



## Erha (4. Februar 2010)

ich lief und lief und er bog ums Eck.

da sah ich ein Taxi, die straße hochfahren..


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

transportiert gar herrlich Waren,

Die jemand hat gekauft


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Februar 2010)

Doch dann wurde er beraubt,

Anzeige läuft bereits,


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Und draussen schneits...

Die Polizei sucht ohne Rast


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Nach dem kleinen Dicken im Knast

Und sie suchten nach dem Mensch.


----------



## freezex (19. Februar 2010)

bis der Schweizer fragte "pensch?"

Der Polizist sagt nein bin wach

*pensch? = schweizerdeutsch für: schläfst du?*


----------



## Resch (19. Februar 2010)

Und was ist jetzt mit dieser Sach?

Was haben sie da gemacht?


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

sie meinten es wäre alles gemacht

doch da meinte er


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

So was fällt mir gar nicht schwer!

Da wäre es doch fast gelacht,


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn er's dann doch nicht macht.

Doch es zu machen, will er nicht...


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

weil fühlt er sich dann, wie ein Knilch!

Oh weih, so kanns nicht weiter gehn,


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Muss er doch seinen Mann stehn.

Er fasst ein Herz und geht es an,


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

als plötzlich die Luise kam.

Verdammt, was soll er nun noch machen?


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Weiss nicht, soll er weinen, soll er lachen?

Schüchtern er beginnt zu sprechen,


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

leise, leise -nur den Zauber hier nicht brechen.

Soll er sagen:" Ja ich weiss"?


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sagen geh weg





Ich bin ein mensch


----------



## Soramac (20. Februar 2010)

Die Sage gibt ihm bestimmt kein Preis



er überlegt weiter und kam auf die Idee


----------



## Winipek (20. Februar 2010)

so´n Gangster tut nicht weh!

Nur leider hilft´s nicht weiter


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

der Gangster war kein Reiter,

er holt aus zum Schlag


----------



## slurm (20. Februar 2010)

man doch hat das Gefühl, dass nicht jeder das Spiel zu verstehen vermag.



Das ganze muss keine zusammenhängende Geschichte bilden,


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

da gehört glatt einer zu den Wilden!

Am Stück geschrieben, die Geschicht,


----------



## Winipek (21. Februar 2010)

erfreut den Asayur-den slurmie nicht^^

Doch so geht der Lauf der Dinge,


----------



## Soramac (21. Februar 2010)

und ich bringe

mit diesem Satz


----------



## Resch (22. Februar 2010)

Einen zu der Katz.

Um diese dann,


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

fasst etwas an

dies ding das war


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2010)

Hügelig wie ein Andromedar

Sein Name war Denis


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

der hatte nen Penis

Der war total lang


----------



## wow!löl (6. Juni 2010)

so schwang der denis im alleingang seinen magischen strang und bezwang die elfen ying und yang

da lagen sie nun die elfen und wussten sich nicht zu helfen


----------

